# Escritura de MMC con un AT89C51, datos tomados con MODBUS



## Lord_Janus (Mar 31, 2007)

Hola como estan, soy nuevo en el foro y tengo una duda enorme. mi proyecto se trata de que tengo que leer datos de un dispositivo (por ejemplo el medidor de luz) atravez del protocolo modbus con un AT89C51, depues el micro guardara esa información en una memoria MMC y que al finalizar, estos datos son vistos en una computadora y no tengo idea de como hacerlo. les pido por favor me ayuden a realizar este proyecto, minimo el guardado de la información, en verdad lo necestio mucho, tanto el codigo como la conexion, por favor.  ops:


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 2, 2007)

Si el formato de MODBUS usado es el serial, ya tienes resuelta
la mitad del problema:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modbus
Si tu tarjeta MMC tiene una interfaz serial, ya resolviste la otra
parte:
http://www.hardwarebook.información/MMC
Tan solo queda programar!

Saludos


----------



## Lord_Janus (Abr 2, 2007)

Hola perromuerto, te agradezco que me hayas respondido a mi pregunta, ahora en la programada tengo que realizar una especie de inicializacion para la memoria o simplemente le mando los datos a travez de los puertos del 8051? y otra menos important, cual es la diferencua entre modo Multimedia card y el modo SPI?, para que se usa cada una?

Gracias!!


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 3, 2007)

Aqui hay un sitio con código para tarjetas MMC. Adaptarlo a un 8051
no debe ser difícil:
http://www.compsys1.com/workbench/On_top_of_the_Bench/MMC_Project/mmc_project.html
Aquí hay otro:
http://www.microchipc.com/sourcecode/#mmc

Ahora, cual es la diferencia entre uno y otro? Aparentemente la semántica.
Por que el protocolo no se ve tan distinto.

Saludos


----------



## Lord_Janus (Abr 26, 2007)

Hola perromuerto y a todos los del foro, gracias por responderme otra vez, ahora la duda que tengo del diseño es lo que sigue, veras, en el esquematico hay dos terminales sueltas que dicen 15 y 16 e I2C, mi duda es que si los pines 15 y 16 se refieren a las patitas del pic o que y la otra es sobre el codigo, en el archivo que se descarga de la pagina que me diste, vienen dos archivos de codigo uno en C y otro en assambler, supongo que se los dos hacen lo mismo, bueno mi duda es que, en donde se le pone para que guarde todo lo que le llega del serial o lo hace por si solo?

espero me respondas o respondan igual de rapido

Muchas gracias

PD: codigos y esquematicos fueron adquiridos de http://www.cc5x.de/MMC/


----------



## Lord_Janus (Abr 26, 2007)

Hola jejeje, creo que me equivoque en una cosita, no es i2c es ic2 y se refiere al max236 jajajaja por lo tanto nomas tengo la duda del codigo

gracias


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 27, 2007)

El codigo de microchip (el segundo enlace) es muy 
ilustrativo, y para micros con poca RAM es suficiente,
por que transfiere directamente del UART a la tarjeta
sin almacenamiento intermedio en RAM.
De lo contrario necesitaras un micro con mucho mas
RAM, un PIC18 grande o un ATmega16 por lo menos.

Saludos


----------

